# JMRI Decoder pro does not program engines



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I am using an NCE power cab and have an NCE USB interface. When I open decoder pro I am able to run my engines with the computer or with withrottle. Decoder pro does not program my loco's. If I add a loco to the JMRI roster and match the decoder address that I have programmed with my power cab the throttle will run the engine but if I change a decoder address in decoder pro the address is not changed and CV's are not changed. I am using JMRI 2.12 on a macbook pro with snow leopard 10.6.6. Should I try an older version of decoder pro? 
-Art


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll guess that this is "OPS" or 'Main-line' programming. Check the decoder manual. The Digitrax and Soundtraxx decoders I have do not allow programming the Primary decoder address (CV2) on the main track. This must be changed on a 'Programming' track.
Have you tried changing any other CV with the Decoder Pro?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

After you "read sheet" or "read full sheet" that brings up your deocders currently programmed information. This can only be done on programing track as far as I know. If you make any changed you must "write sheet" or "write full sheet" to program the decoder. Any changed made will be lost if you dont. Full sheets are all decoder data, and if you have the full sheets saved you dont have to read them every time. If you write a sheet or full sheet then the file you have for that engine will be updated as well. Some information can the written on the fly in ops mode such as speed tables and sound volume. Personally I prefer to use the programming track and then switch it back to live track to test my new settings.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> After you "read sheet" or "read full sheet" that brings up your deocders currently programmed information. This can only be done on programing track as far as I know. If you make any changed you must "write sheet" or "write full sheet" to program the decoder. Any changed made will be lost if you dont. Full sheets are all decoder data, and if you have the full sheets saved you dont have to read them every time. If you write a sheet or full sheet then the file you have for that engine will be updated as well. Some information can the written on the fly in ops mode such as speed tables and sound volume. Personally I prefer to use the programming track and then switch it back to live track to test my new settings.
> 
> Massey


Ok, I will try programming off the main and see if that works...at least it's a simple solution. I had not tried that. I will keep you posted.
-Art


----------

